# The Matrix 4: Titel und erste Informationen zur Story veröffentlicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Matrix 4: Titel und erste Informationen zur Story veröffentlicht*

					The Matrix 4 kommt wirklich: Auf der Messe CinemaCon wurde nun ein erster Trailer des Science-Fiction-Spektakels gezeigt. Der Trailer ist zwar noch nicht für die Öffentlichkeit vorgesehen, aber wenigstens wissen wir nun, wie der nächste Teil heißen wird. Der vierte Teil der Reihe wird den Namen The Matrix: Ressurections tragen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Matrix 4: Titel und erste Informationen zur Story veröffentlicht*


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (26. August 2021)

Das Ende der Geschichte wird sein, das Neo als Frau aufwacht. Aus Thomas Anderson wird Pamela Anderson.


----------



## Marlock (26. August 2021)

Hmm, für mich ist die Story abgeschlossen. Ich brauche  kein Milking, nur weil Hollywood in den letzten Jahren am Geld verlieren  und sie alte IP´s auskramen und hoffen auf ein Geldsegen.
Sind selber Schuld wenn sie alte IP´s selber ruinieren mit schlechten Remakes die Ideologisch geladen sind


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2021)

Der Titel überrascht mich nicht.  

Ich kann es schon kaum abwarten den Trailer zu sehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. August 2021)

Bl4d3runn3r schrieb:


> Das Ende der Geschichte wird sein, das Neo als Frau aufwacht.



Die ganzen verschreibungspflichtigen blauen Pillen sind Östrogenpräparate?
Klingt plausibel. 



Marlock schrieb:


> Hmm, für mich ist die Story abgeschlossen.


Ist sie ja auch. Es geht beim 4. Teil rein darum einen erfolgreichen Namen zu benutzen um Schotter zu generieren.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ist sie ja auch. Es geht beim 4. Teil rein darum einen erfolgreichen Namen zu benutzen um Schotter zu generieren.


Ich als Fan freue mich darüber neues aus dem Matrix-Universum zu sehen.


----------



## robbe (26. August 2021)

Ich mach mir mal keine großen Erwartungen, schon alleine dass Hugo Weaving nicht dabei ist, ist richtig schade. Zumindest die Beschreibung des Trailers klingt auch ziemlich strange, na mal schauen.....


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. August 2021)

Ich mag die Filme/Thematik auch und werde mir wohl auch Teil 4 ansehen. Aber trotzdem hätte es den nicht gebraucht bzw. das hat schon hart den Melk-die Kuh-nochmal-Geschmack finde ich.
Ich hoffe das der Teil wenigstens nicht grottig wird - dann hätten sie jedes Klischee von "viel zu spät zwanghaft noch nen Teil einer Filmserie nachschieben um Geld zu machen aber es hart verkacken" erfüllt.


----------



## Marlock (26. August 2021)

Bl4d3runn3r schrieb:


> Das Ende der Geschichte wird sein, das Neo als Frau aufwacht. Aus Thomas Anderson wird Pamela Anderson.


du liegst nicht mal all zu Falsch vllt. Die Wachowski Brüder bezeichneten sich nach der Matrix Trilogie als Trans. Wir werden sehen inwiefern sich das mit einfließen lassen


----------



## Baer85 (26. August 2021)

So wie es sich anhört hat der Kreislauf von neuem begonnnen. Wurde ja auch häufiger in den Filmen angedeutet, dass es nicht das erste mal ist, das gewisse Ereignisse stattfinden. 
Vielleicht sind wieder alle in der Matrix mit kleinen Änderungen die Neo im letzen Kreislauf eingeschleust hat, wie z.B. dass sie Gewisse Erinnerungen bzw die Emotionen behalten haben. 
Ich freu mich auf den Film und finde hier wiedermal jedwede "Genderdebatte" fehl am Platgz.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2021)

Baer85 schrieb:


> So wie es sich anhört hat der Kreislauf von neuem begonnnen. Wurde ja auch häufiger in den Filmen angedeutet, dass es nicht das erste mal ist, das gewisse Ereignisse stattfinden.
> Vielleicht sind wieder alle in der Matrix mit kleinen Änderungen die Neo im letzen Kreislauf eingeschleust hat, wie z.B. dass sie Gewisse Erinnerungen bzw die Emotionen behalten haben.


Das selbe hatte ich auch vermutet als ich den Artikel gelesen habe.
Es wird eine neuer Kreislauf/Loop sein. Die Matrix wurde neu gestartet.
Das legt ja auch der Titel nahe.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. August 2021)

Mit dem dritten Film war die Geschichte zu Ende, das ein 4.Teil kommen soll passt nicht so ganz.
Neo ist am Schluss auch wenn er Smith besieght hat, gestorben und Trinity wurde aufgespiesst. 

Das einzige was gehen würde, Ihre Digitale Kopie existiert nur noch in der Matrix. In echt geht das nicht mehr, naja, ich lasse mich mal überrachen


----------



## Lexx (26. August 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Melk-die Kuh


DAS ist Geschlechterdiskriminierung.

Wenn ich nur wüsste, wie man Diverse melken sollte/könnte?


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2021)

Lexx schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur wüsste, wie man Diverse melken sollte/könnte?


Dazu müsste erstmal geklärt werden ob die einen Euter besitzen.


----------



## Lexx (26. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dazu müsste erstmal geklärt werden ob die einen Euter besitzen.


Naja, ob Hodensack, Brüste, Mäuler oder Vaginas, was anderes
kam mir in meinem durchgeknalltem Leben noch nicht vor die
ähm...

Egal, wie sie sich verkleidet oder selbst bezeichnet haben.

Natürliche Zwitter kenn ich noch nicht, brauch ich mit 54 Jahren
aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## spawa93 (27. August 2021)

Könnte neuer Tiefpunkt der Serie werden der Beschreibung nach..


----------



## czk666 (27. August 2021)

Das klingt dann schon arg nach, was auch schon mit Star wars gemacht wurde. Nochmal der selbe Brei von vorne.


----------



## Davki90 (27. August 2021)

Braucht es wirklich einen vierten Teil, Leute?


----------



## Zuriko (27. August 2021)

Nach dem Teil 2 und 3 krasser Style over Substance waren und mit einigen echt peinlichen oder verschenkten Momenten aufgewartet haben, kann der vierte Teil (als Reboot?) nur besser werden.

Und auch den ersten Teil halte ich für leicht überbewertet wenn man ihn in de Retrospektive betrachtet, auch wenn er natürlich noch immer ganz geil ist. Der lebt(e) aber eben auch von den damals frischen Effekten. 13th Floor fand ich eigentlich interessanter, wenn auch optisch weniger Porno geboten wurde.

Doch, ich freue mich wenn man dem Universum noch eine Chance gibt! Danach wird es wohl in einer Netflix Serie verwurstet, daher geniesse ich jeden Kinofilm der da noch kommt!


----------



## nitg (27. August 2021)

Welche Rolle übernimmt dwayne Johnson?


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2021)

nitg schrieb:


> Welche Rolle übernimmt dwayne Johnson?


Der ist der Schwager vom Schlüsselmacher.    Nein, keine Ahnung... spielt der denn mit?

Angeblich spielt auch Priyanka Chopra mit. Knallerfrau und Bollywood-Schauspielerin.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. August 2021)

Baer85 schrieb:


> So wie es sich anhört hat der Kreislauf von neuem begonnnen. Wurde ja auch häufiger in den Filmen angedeutet, dass es nicht das erste mal ist, das gewisse Ereignisse stattfinden.
> Vielleicht sind wieder alle in der Matrix mit kleinen Änderungen die Neo im letzen Kreislauf eingeschleust hat, wie z.B. dass sie Gewisse Erinnerungen bzw die Emotionen behalten haben.


Die Idee gefällt mir und hätte schon fast was Soft-Reboot-mäßiges, was vollkommen in Ordnung wäre. Der 1. Teil ist halt der Beste und seine Magie wieder einzufangen, finde ich nicht verkehrt. Spielt denn Laurence Fishburne als Morpheus wieder mit?


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Spielt denn Laurence Fishburne als Morpheus wieder mit?


Nein. Leider nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nein. Leider nicht.


Shit, du hast meinen Fehler mit zitiert, bevor ich ihn ge-edit habe


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Shit, du hast meinen Fehler mit zitiert, bevor ich ihn ge-edit habe


Sorry. Aber ich wusste ja gleich wen du meinst.  

Edit: Gefixt!


----------



## nitg (27. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der ist der Schwager vom Schlüsselmacher.    Nein, keine Ahnung... spielt der denn mit?
> 
> Angeblich spielt auch Priyanka Chopra mit. Knallerfrau und Bollywood-Schauspielerin.


dachte, der spielt bei jedem Remake mit


----------

